# Beautiful Burl



## Rick Howard (Apr 12, 2016)

@Mike1950 Provided me this great medium to make a nice turkey caller. This is the second of the lot from him. Thanks, Mike

http://i1174.Rule #2/albums/r612/rhoward327/5db39a79-4449-48a1-ac56-e7ca60014718_zpsd2umsgsb.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2016)

Sharp !


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice work- love that maple burl...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice...more pix!!! What kind of surface is it?


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 13, 2016)

Great looking caller.


----------



## Rick Howard (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you fellas. Surface is aluminum


----------

